# I don't know how to handle this



## Salesbury (Jun 29, 2014)

3 weeks in and I just feel so lonely and craving attention. What do you do? I'm tired of my husband jerking me around. It's so depressing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WantingToFly (Apr 19, 2014)

I know just how you're feeling. Not that I was getting a lot of consistent, positive attention from H before I moved out, but the impact of being without him is really devastating. 

Hang in there. I don't have the answers. I'm still looking for them myself.


----------



## monad (Jul 8, 2014)

in da same boat as you both, but i am the one who left home and really wants to reconcile but he doesnt and hes at flight risk now, he wants to leave da city as he cant handle things


----------



## rainbow12 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in a similar spot. I miss having a friendly, constant companion. I had constant interactions even if not friendly, now constant, silent grimaces as we've continued to live in the same house a month into the divorce process. We can both afford to move out, but are finding it hard to transition.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I too experienced this.
Its like you lost your best freind, dog, grandma, and favorite car all in the span of a minute.

I likened it to losing a hand. The pain is very real, but you also get phantom pains and still try to uuse that hand out of habit. Each time you do, its a startling and painful reminder of what you have lost and the realization comes crashing in again.

It DOES get better.
I promise you that.

But I remember the days of being freshly awashed in the pain of the separation and I feel for you...I really do.
I wish there was a majic something I could say or a special hug that somebody could give you to help...but there isnt.
There is only time and the healing process.

Just tell yourself that it will get better and use this pain to mold yourself and address a few issues with yourself.
Use the pain to become a better person.

That way you will not have suffered for nothing.

I hope you all feel better...soon.


----------

